# These Just In!



## sawhorseray (Feb 26, 2022)

> > > *Don Meredith*, Dallas Cowboys Quarterback once said: "Coach Tom Landry is such a perfectionist that if he was married to Raquel Welch, he would expect her to cook.”
> > > *Harry Neale*, professional hockey coach: "Last year we couldn't win at home and we were losing on the road.  My failure as a coach was that I couldn't think of anyplace else to play.”
> > > *Reggie Jackson* commenting on Tom Seaver: "Blind people come to the ballpark just to listen to him pitch.”
> > > *Doug Sanders*, professional golfer:  "I'm working as hard as I can to get my life and my cash to run out at the same time. If I can just die after lunch Tuesday, everything will be perfect.
> > > ...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## 912smoker (Feb 26, 2022)

All good ones RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 26, 2022)

So many great/funny ones today, Ray, I can't even pick out a favorite!!
I do have to agree on the Muppets one--I didn't even notice Willy Nelson til AFTER I read the caption.  LMAO.
Gary


----------



## normanaj (Feb 26, 2022)

Not bad...needed that!


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks for the mid day giggles here at work. 
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 27, 2022)

All great ones, Ray!  Haven't heard from you in a while, unless I've missed some.  I liked the Helen Keller and the gullable Guy winning the Nigerian Lottery the best.  And the beginning with all of the quotes.
I've heard quite a few of those over the years and they're real.  Thanks my friend couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 27, 2022)

So funny! Nigerian lottery had me rolling! I actually had a friend fall for that……the same one fired from Hardee’s in high school for forgetting to put a hamburger on the bun before wrapping it!!!


----------



## OldSmoke (Feb 28, 2022)

Whiskey…


----------



## nicefly (Feb 28, 2022)

Thank you I needed that!
In the beauty section "should I get a cart?"
That one make me literally laugh out loud.


----------

